# no sound

## pontusen

The last thing I did with sound, was to press random key in mplayer(to get to fullscreen, it was dark)

and since then, no sound. Or maybe i played counter-strike on cedega just after that, my memory ain't the finest.

I changed some settings in cedega, but when i realized my sound was downed, turned them back to default.

I've tried another pair of headphones, without success. I tried the sound in windows, worked fine.

I've checked alsamixer, seems to be no problem there. The only thing i hear when trying to get some sound, is a low buzz, like the ones that tests your hearing ability.  I did emerge udev some days ago(used the default that came along the installment), i have rebooted, and got it working, don't know if that would matter. 

_ANY_ help would be GREATLY appreciated!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pontusen,

Look in /dev/snd  and /dev/sound. Are they populated  - post the contents here.

Try 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

Now look at the end of dmesg. Are there any errors ?

----------

## pontusen

localhost pontusen # dmesg |grep -A 3 ALSA

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xff6fb000, irq 20

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

localhost pontusen # ls /dev/snd/

controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2p  seq  timer

localhost pontusen # ls /dev/sound/

adsp  audio  dsp  mixer  sequencer  sequencer2

----------

## pontusen

no one?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pontusen,

That looks good for your kernel set up.

Did you mute something accidently ?

----------

## pontusen

now I know what went wrong, and I know for sure I didn't mixture with it.

in alsamixer -> IEC958    and turn it up did it. strange tho, but well, I know that for next time  :Very Happy: 

----------

